# Sears 536.90515 help



## jimbo883 (Jan 11, 2016)

Ok so I just inherited a very old and somwhat tired Sears 536.90515.

I runs ok but is in need of some repair with the major problem being the wormgear box running the main rotating blades.

I'v e gone to the Sears parts site and found that parts are no longer available for that part of the unit.

Can nayone direct me to either replacemnt parts or substutions for parts for this thrower?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## patthesoundguy (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank goodness for sears and their parts site ;-) I have a feeling you can find the parts aftermarket the trick will be figuring out who made the machine. Whether it was MTD, Murray or whatever. I am finding that is a key to a lot of parts for some of the older machines. Do you have the worm gear assembly apart yet? Have a look at this site c-equipment.com and look through their snowblower section there is a spot for some of the common auger drive parts. I looked at the sears parts site and looked at the blower and I'm not sure who made it. I bet the info on who made it will be here on this site somewhere


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Post a Photo of the Auger Gearbox. Pics Help.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Jimbo


Which parts are you looking for ??

Link to Sears: AUGER HOUSING ASSEMBLY Diagram & Parts List for Model 53690515 Craftsman-Parts Snow-Removal-Equipment-Parts | SearsPartsDirect

My cheat sheet says it might be made by one of these:
536 amf 
536 noma 
536 western tool & stamping


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

I should have what you need. That looks like a stub shaft gearbox from an old Driftbreaker. I have one here and the gear, worm gear, gearcase, and auger shaft all match your model's part numbers. Looks like the impeller shaft MAY be different. PM me.


----------



## jimbo883 (Jan 11, 2016)

I should be able to get photos this weekend


----------



## jimbo883 (Jan 11, 2016)

Here are some photos


----------

